# 70-Year-Old MMA Fighter John Williams Got in the Cage to Feel Alive Again



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

> *Williams Got in the Cage to Feel Alive Again*
> 7/29/2010 5:30 PM ET By Ben Fowlkes
> 
> The first thing John Williams wants you to know about his record-breaking MMA fight this past weekend is, it wasn't a gimmick. It wasn't a novelty act, some cheap ploy to sell tickets or attract headlines.
> ...


Seriously. This is real. http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/07/29/70-year-old-mma-fighter-john-williams-got-in-the-cage-to-feel-al/

Here's a recap of the bout: 



> John Williams def. Larry Brubaker by Ankle Lock at 1:40 of the 2nd round
> 
> In a fight that was breaking two Guiness Book of World records, John Williams and Larry Brubaker gave us an entertaining match. Brubaker was able to get some solid body shots in while Williams, who is 70 years old, began to start working his leg kicks. This proved to be the winning gameplan, as Brubaker began to hobble after taking a few in the left leg. Early in the second, Williams was able to submit Brubaker sinking in an Ankle Lock. After the fight, both men were awarded a belt for breaking the records for Oldest Fighter to fight professionally and Oldest combined age between two fighters at 119 years.
> 
> Promoter Steve Williams gets emotional, publicly congratulating his father (John Williams) for his win.


http://mmehfighter.com/2010/07/27/elite-1-mma-wild-card-photos-fight-recaps-and-more/


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Now that is awesome. I don't use that word much but that is ******* awesome. I have a new hero.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wow, i remember hearing about that fight coming up a while back.

as i read this entire article i kept wondering to myself whether this old man could take me in a fight. i dont think so, but the fact that i had to think about a 70 year old dude kicking my ass... the guys a badass.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks awesome for being in his 70's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I am sure that he has proved something to himself now and to everyone there. That is pretty cool that he was able to compete and get a win.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

What makes it sweeter is that he beat a car salesman! Damn sneaky bastards:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> What makes it sweeter is that he beat a car salesman! Damn sneaky bastards:thumb02:


HAHAHA I hadn't even thought of that. Between that and the ponytail, I think I've got a new favorite fighter! Bring on Bob Barker next!


----------



## audit (Jul 15, 2010)

I can relate with him although I'm not even close to his age. At 41, I'm jumping in the cage to feel alive again. I've always been competitive and over the last few years I've lost that feeling. I want it back again, even if my wife thinks I'm crazy at my age.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> HAHAHA I hadn't even thought of that. Between that and the ponytail, I think I've got a new favorite fighter! Bring on Bob Barker next!


That would be a battle of epic proportionsraise01:

Goodluck to you audit. Hopefully we'll be reading an article about you in the future!


----------



## OwnU (Jul 30, 2010)

How is an in shape senior citizen beating up a fat car salesman considered MMA? It's freakshows like this guy and Jame Toney that make it impossible for MMA become a publicly accepted sport.


----------



## audit (Jul 15, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Goodluck to you audit. Hopefully we'll be reading an article about you in the future!


Thanks man, I appreciate it when I have people supporting me. I've always been a brawler and have a wrestling background. But my wife thinks I'm crazy because she thinks at my age, I'll get killed or worse. She doesn't understand that Amateur MMA means that there's more rules such as throwing elbows and forearms to the face. All she see's is what I watch on UFC and the fight's I've been in at the hunting bar's each year.

Some people are VERY competitive and I'm one of them. I'm planning on fighting on the 21st of next month, torn rotator cuff or not. I'll figure out a way to protect my right shoulder and hopefully any right arm punches will land. I have a high pain tolerance but when I wake up in the middle of the night screaming in pain when I roll over on the right arm, she worries.

I have a goal and I'll reach it! :thumb02:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool article, few people understand the difference between a person who has submitted to their age and a person who has fought to stay in shape, push themselves and continue to compete and place themselves in uncomfortable situations just to see what they’re made of.

I’ve always been impressed with how little the performance difference is between top amateur athletes in their 30s-40s and their 60s.
I was doing some bike racing a few years ago (12 mile individual time trials) and the top times of the 60-69 year old would have been in the middle of the pack for the 40-49 year old age group who were posting the FASTEST times (including some local pros).

At 46 I try and learn as much as I can about training and recovery, I started doing some nogi BJJ again, still doing Muay Thai, strength and conditioning and cycling.
Aside from not having the recovery I did in my 20s, and being a little more injury prone, I’m stronger, much smarter and hope to never stop pushing myself.
If it wasn’t for the career and responsibilities that come with it, I would train pretty much every day.
Nothing makes me feel alive like jumping into the deep end of the pool and seeing what I’m made of.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Now that is awesome. I don't use that word much but that is ******* awesome. I have a new hero.


I think now these type of fights are ok, but still the reason why the credibility of the sport is sometimes under question.
As well as this, what f*cking commission if any/organisation let this guy fight at 70.
Congratulations to the guy for not needing a stairlift into the cage, and for getting the win, but surely we got to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

punchbag said:


> I think now these type of fights are ok, but still the reason why the credibility of the sport is sometimes under question.
> As well as this, what f*cking commission if any/organisation let this guy fight at 70.
> Congratulations to the guy for not needing a stairlift into the cage, and for getting the win, but surely we got to draw the line somewhere.



I"m not sure how to answer here...there's so many... some things seemso obvious to me, it's like trying to explain the color blue.

First, if they had settled their little dispute with a game of 1 on 1 bball or tennis, would that hurt the credibility of those sports?

more importantly....so much more important

I don't know how old you are punch but if you're stong enough and unlucky enough then you will live to see a day when you can't do the things you want to do. One day you won't be able to do the things you need to do. One day someone who loves you will take your car keys away and say "I'll do your grocery shopping punch". From then on it will be your family and healthcare people who keep you alive. If you're lucky you'll have some memories of when you used to LIVE. For some it might come in their 70's others make it to their 90's but, if you don't die, that day comes. 

That MAN can see it coming and he will not go quietly. That MAN will probably die mountain climbing or skydiving. And when he does my father will see it on the news, watching tv from his nursing home and won't even understand what they're talking about.



> Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.
> Theodore Roosevelt


The only age limit for living is the one we make for ourselves.

Be in awe of that MAN. If you aren't now, you will be one day.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I love this guy so very, very much. I KNEW combat sports kept you young!


----------

